# To those pissing in the well...



## charlieversion2 (Oct 26, 2010)

Please stop, because we all have to drink the water. It's starting to leave a bad taste in my mouth. 

.....

I visit these boards everyday, I'm sure several other do too. I don't post often (_tho recently I have but I digress_) but I read most threads here daily and I recently (past 90- 120 days) have seen new members come and go. Some trying to communicate and getting steamrolled.

I know when I was new around here I was welcomed and engaged and I understand that most people welcome folks in their own way. That's cool but when they have no point of reference or don't know how the (_and I hate this word_) Politics of the board operate. It could be like going to a different country and no one speaks or looks at you.

I implore those who wish to grow our base to talk to the new folks ask about them, include them. To those who are talking to other members, if you *don't have a rapport* with them don't joke with them as you would other board friends.

I'd like to think most could respect this :bow:


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 26, 2010)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Please stop, because we all have to drink the water. It's starting to leave a bad taste in my mouth.
> 
> .....
> 
> ...



Amen.

I get a kink in my boxers and troll my opinion from time to time, but I genuinely appreciate everyone here and, personally, welcome all new members. The more, the merrier.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Oct 26, 2010)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Please stop, because we all have to drink the water. It's starting to leave a bad taste in my mouth.
> 
> .....
> 
> ...



Agreed! :happy:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 27, 2010)

This definitely makes a good point :happy:


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 27, 2010)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> It could be like going to a different country and no one speaks or looks at you.



Using your example of going to another country. It's the traveler's responsibility to fit in with the culture they dive into. 

Does it happen that sometimes if you dive into a new culture you have the few people that include you despite the fact that you're clueless? Sure. But the majority of the time, that's just not true. You have to wedge yourself in there. People will either fit in, or they won't. OR, they might not fit in at first, but learn the ropes. We speak our language. You want to fit in? Learn it. Think I'm being unreasonable? Tell that to every culture in the world.


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 27, 2010)

What did I miss.......


Let me take a guess ..it involved noobs and two cranky single dudes who post a lot.


----------



## WillSpark (Oct 27, 2010)

I'd like to think this board is more like playing Mao.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 27, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> What did I miss.......
> 
> 
> Let me take a guess ..it involved noobs and two cranky single dudes who post a lot.



I can't rep you


----------



## Wantabelly (Oct 27, 2010)

Chris, thankyou.


----------



## Kazak (Oct 27, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I can't rep you



*sigh* what he said


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 27, 2010)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Please stop, because we all have to drink the water. It's starting to leave a bad taste in my mouth.
> 
> .....
> 
> ...



At the risk of repeating what others have said.....Agreed! I'd like to think I make an effort to involve newcomers, sending PM's of encouragement or well needed rep to any that might need it. I hope others do the same because we need more people (BHM's and FFA's) here and not getting scared away.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 27, 2010)

I agree, this is a good post. The last three new people who have joined the forum have posted real first posts though, so they have been welcomed with open arms. It is very refreshing!


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 27, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> Let me take a guess ..it involved noobs and two cranky single dudes who post a lot.


 

You nailed it.


----------



## Melian (Oct 27, 2010)

We need to have some kind of criteria that differentiates the new posters who deserve a beat-down from those who do not. Because, while ~95% of them are obviously real people who may or may not just be awkward, the rest are blatant trolls, and those should be fair game


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 27, 2010)

i think all new members should be subjected to a battery of tests and challenges where they must win our approval and respect before they can post. and if you disagree with me it is only because you are wrong. 

now we just need someone to build one of those neat corridors with the swinging blades and pit traps and random flamethrowers... any volunteers?

or i guess we could just make them survive for an hour in a chat room with chaz and ronin...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 27, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> i think all new members should be subjected to a battery of tests and challenges where they must win our approval and respect before they can post. and if you disagree with me it is only because you are wrong.
> 
> now we just need someone to build one of those neat corridors with the swinging blades and pit traps and random flamethrowers... any volunteers?
> 
> or i guess we could just make them survive for an hour in a chat room with chaz and ronin...



Thats unrealistically fucked up, just build the death gauntlet. Why would you stick new people in a chat room for an hour with those two bickering.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 27, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> or i guess we could just make them survive for an hour in a chat room with chaz and ronin...



That takes bullying to an entirely different level. Shame on you, sir.

Now, newbies, I want to play a game...


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 27, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Now, newbies, I want to play a game...


I want to play a game.  I enjoy psychology and near death events. 
...also long walks on the beach.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 27, 2010)

Just got home from work. I think this awful boring fucking training and minimal sleep because of the training schedule is getting to me. 

Listen, I'm sorry. I don't suffer fools, just like I don't expected to be suffered during my bouts of inevitable foolishness; and, I speak my mind. It doesn't make me an asshole. Just less repressed than most. I'll try to rein it in, it's just stupidity is my biggest trigger.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Oct 27, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Using your example of going to another country. It's the traveler's responsibility to fit in with the culture they dive into....
> We speak our language. You want to fit in? Learn it. Think I'm being unreasonable? Tell that to every culture in the world.


With all due respect, since when did we become a culture? Last I checked we're an internet forum and the BHM/FFA board is part of that forum. You don't have to be either one to post here either. There are no rules except the rules of Dimensions. No one has to fit in. No one has to ask anyone else's permission to be here. As long as they don't break the official rules as written by Conrad they can post as much as they want wherever they want. Will some people not like it? Of course. Hell, there are plenty of old members around Dims whose posts I can't stand.


----------



## Mordecai (Oct 27, 2010)

A semi-colon followed by a conjunction? Crap, the end of days has arrived.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 27, 2010)

Odenthalius said:


> A semi-colon followed by a conjunction? Crap, the end of days has arrived.



That's actually correct usage. At least in every English class I've ever been in.



Dr. P Marshall said:


> With all do respect, since when did we become a culture? Last I checked we're an internet forum and the BHM/FFA board is part of that forum. You don't have to be either one to post here either. There are no rules except the rules of Dimensions. No one has to fit in. No one has to ask anyone else's permission to be here. As long as they don't break the official rules as written by Conrad they can post as much as they want wherever they want. Will some people not like it? Of course. Hell, there are plenty of old members around Dims whose posts I can't stand.



I would argue that we're an established subculture. With cliques within that subculture.


----------



## Christov (Oct 27, 2010)

Any relation to the golden shower thread?

No? Okay. *zips up fly*

Lemme know if anybody needs pissing on.


----------



## Mordecai (Oct 27, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> That's actually correct usage. At least in every English class I've ever been in.



A semi colon joins two clauses that could be sentences on their own. No need for a conjunction when using a semi-colon, unless you are using a listing or series that contains internal punctuation. Either one would be fine on their own but together they form a Godless beast hell bent on total destruction.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 27, 2010)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Last I checked we're an internet forum and the BHM/FFA board is part of that forum. You don't have to be either one to post here either.



Ohai thar!


----------



## Venom (Oct 27, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> That's actually correct usage. At least in every English class I've ever been in.



You can also use a semicolon when you join two independent clauses together with one of the following conjunctive adverbs (adverbs that join independent clauses): however, moreover, therefore, consequently, otherwise, nevertheless, thus, etc. For example:

I am going home; moreover, I intend to stay there.
It rained heavily during the afternoon; however, we managed to have our picnic anyway.
They couldn't make it to the summit and back before dark; therefore, they decided to camp for the night.

http://owl.english.purdue.edu/owl/resource/607/04/


I'm depressed to be thinking about this stuff today when my english class was cancelled.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 27, 2010)

Odenthalius said:


> A semi colon joins two clauses that could be sentences on their own. No need for a conjunction when using a semi-colon, unless you are using a listing or series that contains internal punctuation. Either one would be fine on their own but together they form a Godless beast hell bent on total destruction.



2. Use a semicolon to connect main clauses containing internal punctuation. Think of a comma as a brief pause, a semicolon as a more moderate pause, and a period as a stop, and you can see the logic of the hierarchy.

When he faints through desire, she comes to his aid; but when he revives, she scorns him. --A. C. Hamilton
Whatever is left in the hands of chance must be subject to vicissitude; and when any establishment is found to be useful, it ought to be the next care to make it permanent. --Samuel Johnson
The events we experience are less important than the meaning we give to them; for life is about meaning, not experience. --Proverb
After her mother dies through frustrated rage, Parthenia arranges to marry Argalus; but Demagoras, seeking revenge, destroys her beauty by a magic ointment. --A. C. Hamilton

It did have internal punctuation. 

Heil.


----------



## Mordecai (Oct 27, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> It did have internal punctuation.
> 
> Heil.



Eh, I'm not seeing that with your sentence since the and seemed unnecessary but I can deal.


----------



## BigIzzy (Oct 27, 2010)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Please stop, because we all have to drink the water. It's starting to leave a bad taste in my mouth.
> 
> .....
> 
> ...



thank you for the post, a point well spoken, and taken. I am also sorry if I upset anyone around here, and if I haven't said it before, I will now, there is only one person here who invokes such blatant rage from me, and I will not merit his existence with mentioning him any further, outside of him, everybody in this little nook and cranny of the world wide web is STINKIN' AWESOME! (not that any of you stink, or that I can smell any of you anyway, but ...uh...if I could I would like to think you'd all smell ...uh....like roses?) Anyhoo, sorry if I bothered anyone by openly criticizing the one person on this forum I don't love to pieces. (in a brothers&sisters sorta way of course, mostly anyways:wubu


----------



## Paquito (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't love any of you like brothers or sisters. I love you all like passionate, steamy lovers in the warm embrace of sexual heat.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 27, 2010)

I've only been mean to a couple of new people who were posting shit threads about shit topics. I'm nice to every other new person. I thought I was being pretty nice lately too. I just cant win


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 27, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I've only been mean to a couple of new people who were posting shit threads about shit topics. I'm nice to every other new person. I thought I was being pretty nice lately too. I just cant win



^^^^ THIS. Contrary to popular belief I don't treat EVERY noob like crap. The only reason it seems like it, is because I reply to the stupid one's bullshit threads that are obviously their own threads. It's going to get more attention than say...posting your intro in the INTRODUCTION thread.



Paquito said:


> I don't love any of you like brothers or sisters. I love you all like passionate, steamy lovers in the warm embrace of sexual heat.



I want you so bad right now.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 27, 2010)

Ronin has agreed with me, therefore I'd like to take whatever is in my post and flip it to the opposite


----------



## warwagon86 (Oct 27, 2010)

Very well said!


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 27, 2010)

I want to apologize, I don't want anyone to change how they present themselves on the board. More to give those who you don't know, a wide berth to let them also be who they are too. Live and let live, if you will.

I'm told the Internet has no mass, thus means there is a lot of space for all of us.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 27, 2010)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> I want to apologize, I don't want anyone to change how they present themselves on the board. More to give those who you don't know, a wide berth to let them also be who they are too. Live and let live, if you will.
> 
> I'm told the Internet has no mass, thus means there is a lot of space for all of us.



Sir, set down the internet and back away. That is a very powerful box you hold within your grasp.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 27, 2010)

*insert evil laugh here*


----------



## djudex (Oct 28, 2010)

You guys are funny.


----------



## warwagon86 (Oct 28, 2010)

funny looking....bahahahahahaha


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm still not up to speed as to who all were pissing, so I think a diagram, powerpoint presentation, or nekkid pixs are in order..just to clarify.


----------

